# Fur buyers



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Are there any fur buyers in the eastern side of ND or around the Fargo area?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dusty Hough is out of Downer, mn. He's a pretty fair guy. Hope this helps.

The Fur Shed - Dusty Hough

15432 - 90th Ave South

Barnesville, MN 56514-9173

(218) 937-5628

xdeano


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*Cass County* 
2809 Sheyenne St. 
Wayne Heiden or Thomas Oelrich 
West Fargo, ND 58078

*J & K Taxidermy Inc.* 
4820 Co Rd 81 So. 
Jody Slusher
Horace, ND 58047

*Schaleben Fur Co.* 
13700 275 Ave. 
Valentin Schaleben
Detroit Lakes, MN 56501


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys do you think they would take whole coyotes?


----------



## lundski (Jul 8, 2011)

Dusty does.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am guessing a majority of fur buyers will, paying a price accordingly...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I go to Dusty each spring. I have been happy with him and enjoy stopping at his shop and shooting the breeze. Good guy and he explains what he is looking for in your fur.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with going to Dusty. I live just down the road from him and you couldn't find a better guy to work with. Honest and fair. Hes exceptionally knowledgable because all he does is run is shop and trap for a living. :thumb:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

do you think the coyotes fur is worth anything as of today? it should be starting to get nice and thick shouldnt it?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The ND Fur Takers used to have an annual auction. The bidding was competitive and the best price you could get. Don't know if they are still doing it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

agreed with fallguy on buyers explaining what they look for in the fur, its nice hearing a reason for why something is bringing a poor price than just wondering if their taking you for all you got


----------



## broncosfan (Aug 16, 2010)

I emailed J & K Taxidermy and they said they do not buy furs except for some deer capes for their mounts.


----------



## swamprat45 (Mar 16, 2015)

Where would I find a fur buyer in E.Tex?


----------

